# Northampton Audi Mk3 Preview Evening - September 4th



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The Club has been contacted about attending the Mk3 preview at Northampton Audi and having us arrange to have some people there.

Date: Thursday 4th September
Time: 6pm - 9pm
Venue: Northampton Audi - Weedon Road, Northampton, Northamptonshire, NN5 5DH

We have space for 14 cars in a reserved area and have been encouraged to take along the Club flags etc etc. I'm sure there is room for more than 14 but those spaces will need to be reserved. So if you would like one of these spaces please post up here.

It will be a special evening with the entire top floor of the dealership transformed to show the Mk3 alongside some other Mk1 and Mk2 TT's in addition to some other TT themed displays. Food of some sort was mentioned to me but nothing specific at this time.

Cheers.

*Attending:*

Nem
_Graeme
Big ant
Nyxx
ttpos
Danny Boy
The Blue Bandit
-:[KM]:-
kickboxing86
Dave Mahoney (TT Shop car)
AnnieDBS
ChrisTTS


----------



## _Graeme (Apr 7, 2013)

Put me down for this one. I know a couple of the guys in that dealer and it's local. Can you confirm that 6pm - 6pm time window though ? I'd hate to arrive at 6:01PM and miss it :wink:

PS. I clicked the wrong link using my phone and accidentally reported this post. Please ignore.


----------



## Big ant (May 29, 2013)

Put me down for this one. Be nice to see a mk3 in the flesh and have a proper look round it
Bit confused by the start and end time 
Ant


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Add me please


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi put me down please Guys


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Great, I've started a list at the top


----------



## Danny boy (Jul 4, 2014)

Would be great to come along! can you add me please


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... can you add me to the list as well please Nick? ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

... I can't help but wonder if we'd have more takers if this was also posted up in the 'events section' too ... :?

Steve


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

And me please Nick.


----------



## kickboxing86 (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you still have a spare space for this? If so can you throw my name down too. Thanks


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... good to see that there might be a few of us! ...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Updated list again.

I've also got Dave from the TT Shop to bring one of his cars along too


----------



## AnnieDBS (May 12, 2014)

Add me too please if there's room but I'll be there anyway. 
Cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

AnnieDBS said:


> Add me too please if there's room but I'll be there anyway.
> Cheers


Added


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi can you add me to the list. Just dropped the new shape S3 in for a service at Northampton.

The new TT was there it's the 2.0 TSFI Sport model in either Nano or Monsoon grey

Also being driven into the showroom was an 80's Quattro Sport S1.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi can you add me to the list. Just dropped the new shape S3 in for a service at Northampton.
> 
> The new TT was there it's the 2.0 TSFI Sport model in either Nano or Monsoon grey
> 
> Also being driven into the showroom was an 80's Quattro Sport S1.


Added 

Room for just two more I think now.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Nick, I'm hoping my mate Matt will be able to make it with his stage2 TTRS pushing out 440+bhp ...

I should hear one way or another later today ...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No problem, thats fine


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi I can free up as space in the reserved area as i'll be in the S3 tomorrow....


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi I can free up as space in the reserved area as i'll be in the S3 tomorrow....


Ah right, no problem


----------



## kickboxing86 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm gutted I am going to have to pull out from coming tomorrow night, can't get out of work on time to get an early train home. Please can you take my name off the list to give somebody else the chance to go along.
Are there any plans for a Northampton meet anytime soon?


----------



## Danny boy (Jul 4, 2014)

Guys im sorry im goint to have to pull out for tonight i still havent got my car back from the garage  sorry to let you down at short notice! perhaps see some of you guys at the Earls Barton classic car and bike show in northampton on the 24th sept.


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Well Guys what do you think to the MK3 IT IS VERY NICE I have Finally got to see the MK3 TT .and to meet and Hope you don't Mind New Friends I even gave a couple a TTOC card and Absolute Mag  They had not long had a TT Hope they Join the Clan And I like to Thank Northampton Audi for a Great night


----------

